# Wine work bench



## justsipn (Dec 13, 2020)

I’m putting together a wine cellar. Ok....it’s a small room in the basement that isn’t being used for anything else. 

Anyway, I’m going to build a wine making work table. Used for storing aging carboys and racking type activity. 

My main question is, what is the optimum height? Normal counter top height? Shorter?

Also, any special design ideas? I have about an 8’ wide space on the wall.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 13, 2020)

I’ve got a few different tables/counters I work off of at different heights. 
The lowest is the desk at 30"
The counter I installed is at 34”
A long SS table at 40”

they’re all comfortable working heights imo. If you wanna double it up as a sit down work station too then 30” is the way to go. (Unless you are extra tall). Otherwise I think 34”-36” is a comfortable standing working height.


----------



## Bossbaby (Dec 13, 2020)

my wine bench is at 36" and I built a short shelf just above the the ground I use for my siphoning to hold the carboy I'm transferring to, it works out good for the length of tube that comes with my auto siphon.


----------



## justsipn (Dec 13, 2020)

Bossbaby said:


> my wine bench is at 36" and I built a short shelf just above the the ground I use for my siphoning to hold the carboy I'm transferring to, it works out good for the length of tube that comes with my auto siphon.


When we bottled our first wine, we did it in the kitchen and that height seemed to work. I thought that if it’s too high for racking or bottling I could make a short stool or cut the legs off. 

Just would like to do it right the first time if I can.

When I think about it, you’re always working at the top of the carboy, so I was thinking a little lower would be better.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 14, 2020)

There is a lot of good advice above here. Some considerations that you need to take into account are lifting and lowering a full carboy to the bench, working height to the top of the carboy when it is on the bench for additions, siphoning, etc. and what you intend to do with the space under the bench. You have an 8' wide space on the wall which is ideal for dimensional lumber. I would put an 8' 2x4 on the wall and use 4x4 for the front legs. For the top 3/4" particle board with a piece of vinyl flooring for the surface works for me. So you shopping list would be 2 each 2"x4"x8', 1 each 4"x4"x8' and 2 each 2'x4'x3/4" particle board. Three legs in the front would be a good idea with a 2x4 tying them together. The surface would rest on the two 2x4's.

Here are my benches all made from repurposed lumber. The first is 28.5" to the surface, the second is 29.5" and third is 30.5". No great calculation went into the height. It was mostly determined by the material I had on hand and I wanted the surface to be "around 30". Good luck

.


----------



## justsipn (Dec 14, 2020)

Rocky said:


> There is a lot of good advice above here. Some considerations that you need to take into account are lifting and lowering a full carboy to the bench, working height to the top of the carboy when it is on the bench for additions, siphoning, etc. and what you intend to do with the space under the bench. You have an 8' wide space on the wall which is ideal for dimensional lumber. I would put an 8' 2x4 on the wall and use 4x4 for the front legs. For the top 3/4" particle board with a piece of vinyl flooring for the surface works for me. So you shopping list would be 2 each 2"x4"x8', 1 each 4"x4"x8' and 2 each 2'x4'x3/4" particle board. Three legs in the front would be a good idea with a 2x4 tying them together. The surface would rest on the two 2x4's.
> 
> Here are my benches all made from repurposed lumber. The first is 28.5" to the surface, the second is 29.5" and third is 30.5". No great calculation went into the height. It was mostly determined by the material I had on hand and I wanted the surface to be "around 30". Good luck
> 
> ...


Thanks. That’s close to what I was thinking. But, I’m not going to attach it to the wall because I might need to be moved.


----------



## MarcOlivetti (Dec 14, 2020)

I have this very same question. I too am new to wine making and after watching many many YouTubes, I started my second kit (Stag’s Leap Merlot) after lurking in the background and reading recommendations on this site. I purchased a “Starter’s Kit” at a great local Beer & Wine Making Shop here in Hickory, NC; and am wanting to see what & how often I need to use an item before attempting organizing space. The unfinished concrete basement floor has been good for all my unexpected splashing and dripping produced so far  this leads me to believe that a water & stain proof workbench top would also be a good idea. I would appreciate any recommendations and/or resources.


----------



## wood1954 (Dec 14, 2020)

I made my work surface lower than a standard counter top so it would be easier using the bottler. I made a solid wood top with polyurethane to make it water resistant. Check your local big box stores for laminate countertops sometimes you can get a deal on returns or slightly damaged tops. Then get a vacuum racking system so you don’t have to lift the carboys onto the work surface.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 14, 2020)

See my posting above with pictures. I find that vinyl flooring works great. If you are not concerned about the pattern or color, you can find remnants at Home Depot for a song. You will note in the pictures that I have two different patterns. Spills wipe up easily and I spray the top with K-Meta solution regularly.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Dec 14, 2020)

* I do as much siphoning as possible therefore I have multiple heights and will even put a metal milk crate on a table so that I can use gravity. ,,,, 1) lots of choices on height
* the basic under counter was sized so that I could have a carboy with an air lock not an artificial 30 inch or 36 inch. ,,, 2) build it for storage
* I find I use corks/ nylon filter bags/ air locks/ funnels etc, which live in plastic bins 3) would be more efficient if it was set up with some drawer or cubby space
* I sometimes have made a wet mess and lucked out by starting with a stainless table. 4) it will stay cleaner if there is a lip on three sides
* wheels, especially good ones with bearings so you can pivot one end, not fixed ones. four or six carboys are heavy. 5) you want to be able to move smoothly
* I have a ring stand to hold funnels/ keep tubing out of the way/ drain things. I could see a tall unistrut on the back or corners if you get away from the wall (galvanized with mounting holes every inch), this could also be a skinny shelf at the top of your reach.
* GFCI power every few feet to keep cords out of the way
* in the ideal wash down with a sprayer capable, not everyone has a floor drain though, ,,, or use a wet vac to clean the accident
* I actually have a 36 wide dry area where chemicals/ balances live and the stainless/ adjustable height area on opposite walls

i like all the posts above which I sum up as look at the height and plan for a few wet messes


----------



## DaveMcC (Dec 14, 2020)

I built mine (6 feet standard counter/backsplash from big box store) at regular counter height under some cabinets. Good to have it higher so I don't have to stoop down to read the hydrometer. I have some of those peel and stick LED under counter lights, which are great. I have a high stool with a back rest. I scored the cabinet doors for free from neighborhood social app after I put out a call for anyone with extra cabinets after a remodel that wanted to donate.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Dec 15, 2020)

I bought one of these (local Craigslist) for about $20. The laminate was coming off. Great height and length

Table


----------



## ThunderFred (Dec 15, 2020)

My consideration for height was having enough space in a bottom shelf to store 6 gal carboys. I keep the empties down below, no need for airlock space, and the full ones in progress up top. If you go too short you lose that storage option.


----------



## justsipn (Dec 15, 2020)

ThunderFred said:


> My consideration for height was having enough space in a bottom shelf to store 6 gal carboys. I keep the empties down below, no need for airlock space, and the full ones in progress up top. If you go too short you lose that storage option.


This has been my thoughts. I wanted to just leave my full ones on top so I'm not lifting them when they need to be racked. This saves my back and doesn't disturb the sediment I'm trying to rack them off of.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Dec 15, 2020)

I built mine at 37". This is my brewing bench in the garage, but the reason I made it 37", it this allows me to roll a 32 gallon brute, and a 20 gallon brute, below the bench, which I made into a temperature controlled fermentation box.
Wine then goes down into the cellar for longer term aging usually, though currently a bunch is in the garage as overflow. The cellar counters are all around 36", and 6 gallon carboys fit below.

In the photo here the brute isn't on it's wheels, so there is still a bunch of room above.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 15, 2020)

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I built mine at 37". This is my brewing bench in the garage, but the reason I made it 37", it this allows me to roll a 32 gallon brute, and a 20 gallon brute, below the bench, which I made into a temperature controlled fermentation box.
> Wine then goes down into the cellar for longer term aging usually, though currently a bunch is in the garage as overflow. The cellar counters are all around 36", and 6 gallon carboys fit below.
> 
> In the photo here the brute isn't on it's wheels, so there is still a bunch of room above.



I bet you made it 94 cm. But it was kind of you to express it in terms we benighted folk can understand!


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Dec 15, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> I bet you made it 94 cm. But it was kind of you to express it in terms we benighted folk can understand!



Hah! Oddly enough, construction is one of those industries that never really made the move to metric in Canada. Most lumber related stuff is still done in inches and feet here.
Also my measuring tape that has both metric and inches on it had broken so I only had one with inches on it when I built it


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 15, 2020)

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Hah! Oddly enough, construction is one of those industries that never really made the move to metric in Canada. Most lumber related stuff is still done in inches and feet here.



I honestly did not know that. Learn something new every damn day!


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 15, 2020)

justsipn said:


> I’m putting together a wine cellar. Ok....it’s a small room in the basement that isn’t being used for anything else.
> 
> Anyway, I’m going to build a wine making work table. Used for storing aging carboys and racking type activity.
> 
> ...


the height of your wine table would correspond with your height, a short person would use a lower table, a taller person a higher table/bench top.., so, stand at your kitchen counter top to see if you want taller or lower ect,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 15, 2020)

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Hah! Oddly enough, construction is one of those industries that never really made the move to metric in Canada. Most lumber related stuff is still done in inches and feet here.
> Also my measuring tape that has both metric and inches on it had broken so I only had one with inches on it when I built it


Amen and dang straight, want to blow their minds a 2x4 is 1.5 inches by 3.5 inches,, a 1x12 is 3/4 by 11.5 lol
Daw


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 15, 2020)

oh and five quarters is one full inch,,, bahwaa
Dawg


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 15, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> Amen and dang straight, want to blow their minds a 2x4 is 1.5 inches by 3.5 inches,, a 1x12 is 3/4 by 11.5 lol
> Daw


Or you can blow dawgs mind. And tell him that after 1x6/2x6 they skimp an extra 1/4” material. 
2x8 actual is 1-1/2” x 7-1/4”
1x12 actual is 3/4”x 11-1/4”


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 15, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> Or you can blow dawgs mind. And tell him that after 1x6/2x6 they skimp an extra 1/4” material.
> 2x8 actual is 1-1/2” x 7-1/4”
> 1x12 actual is 3/4”x 11-1/4”


when i was 15 i built a home with a helper that i had to teach to read a tape, from digging the foundation, plumbing, electric, , down here in the south one person learned to do it all, by 15 i could walk onto a empty lot and when i walked off the people could hang curtains, i started at 6 y/o picking up brick bats and shingle tabs, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 15, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> Or you can blow dawgs mind. And tell him that after 1x6/2x6 they skimp an extra 1/4” material.
> 2x8 actual is 1-1/2” x 7-1/4”
> 1x12 actual is 3/4”x 11-1/4”


and you wonder why i drink  lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 15, 2020)

oop's i signed off then it dawned on me, that drinking skeeter pee i misspoke a 1x12 is 3/4 x 11&1/4,, could not have slept , hehe, yawl need to be easy with these knowledge fits after all when it comes to knowledge i am a unarmed target,, 2x's loose .5 inch and 1x's loose 1/4h but bigger they loose more,, the i hope your happy ruining my sleep,,
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 15, 2020)

Edit: I posted to point out the same thing @Ajmassa did, but didn't realize that he had beat me to it by an hour. Deleting!


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 15, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> I know you know more about this than I do, but you are being a little generous, Dawg. Dimensional lumber is 1/2" off of nominal only up to x6 size. After that, it is 3/4" off, so x8's are 7-1/4, and x10's are 9-1/4, and x12's are 11-1/4. (I don't know above that.) So, in particular, the case you cite would be a 1x12 is actually 3/4 x 11-1/4.


yep just clarified that, shit, went the wrong way again, i give up


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 15, 2020)

yes the stated detentions of lumber are stated in before being planed, but you still pay for whats gone,
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 15, 2020)

I ALMOST deleted in time! Oh well!


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 16, 2020)

But I agree with you that I, for some reason, think that 5/4" --> 1" is funnier than 1" --> 3/4".
-


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 16, 2020)

Well that was fun


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 16, 2020)

dang insomnia ,, that craps really sux,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 16, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> Or you can blow dawgs mind. And tell him that after 1x6/2x6 they skimp an extra 1/4” material.
> 2x8 actual is 1-1/2” x 7-1/4”
> 1x12 actual is 3/4”x 11-1/4”


yup, but a 2x10 is stronger as a walk board then a 2x12 is,


----------



## jpdflyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

I made this using a transmission jack from Harbor Freight. I use a cordless drill to raise and lower to counter height.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Dec 17, 2020)

jpdflyboy said:


> I made this using a transmission jack from Harbor Freight. I use a cordless drill to raise and lower to counter height.


Nice idea. I like the DIY vacuum racking setup too.


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 17, 2020)

jpdflyboy said:


> I made this using a transmission jack from Harbor Freight. I use a cordless drill to raise and lower to counter height.


that looks like a medical aspirator vacuum pump; which is what is my source of vacuum is, and always has been, as well a set of bung punch's can be got from E-bay,,,,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 17, 2020)

mines a mess from last night, but i'm fixing to have a (oh joy day)
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 17, 2020)

jpdflyboy said:


> I made this using a transmission jack from Harbor Freight. I use a cordless drill to raise and lower to counter height.


yeah i like your jack ideal,  that is a extremely slick ideal, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 18, 2020)

jpdflyboy said:


> I made this using a transmission jack from Harbor Freight. I use a cordless drill to raise and lower to counter height.


man that lift deal is killer, plum slick to say the least
Dawg


----------



## jpdflyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Nice idea. I like the DIY vacuum racking setup too.


Thanks. I started with a vacuum pump for degassing. Added a bottle filler. Then I met DangerDave on the Appalachian Trail and he told me about All In One Wine Pump. The various bungs I bought from them.


----------

